

Show HN : Nepali Baghchal game in Node.js - semicolondev

We at Semicolon Developers have released two player version of Nepali board game Baghchal[1]. It can be played at: http://obaghchal.com<p>Game is working fine in Chrome and Firefix latest builds. There are few glitches but if you have ever played Baghchal I'd love to hear your feedback on the game play online.<p>I'd like to credit HN for all the encouragement. I have promised myself to post a Show HN thread with some cool work and this is our first attempt.<p>Deployment wise I am having some difficulties in setting up server. I think we'd have problem scaling it up. If any Nepali hacker is interested to support us technically I'd love to get in touch. My email is in HN profile. Please connect.<p>[1]. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagh-Chal
======
RossP
Namaste! I love this game. Unfortunately, I'm on my iPad right now so cannot
access it... I'll take another look when I return to my desktop.

I've visited Nepal twice in the past 2 years; it's a country that I find
fascinating both in its beauty and it's disfunction. On our first trip we
bought a lovely version of this game made of timber and brass. There are many
cheaply made items available in Nepal (many of them show their cheapness) but
when you find items like this game that have been made with care, you get to
see the true Nepali craftsmanship come through.

Is there much of a tech seen in Kathmandu? Most entrepreneurial folks I spoke
to outside of the tourism sector wanted out of Nepal, to move to either India
or the USA.

~~~
semicolondev
Namaste!

Most tech work here is offshore development for US and UK. I've been observing
tech sector in Nepal since last 5-6 years and in recent years have seen
improvements in tech use/acceptance too. For the entrepreneurial growth we
lack people to invest on ideas. For eg. take this project, I don't know how
far would I be able to run this project with my own budget.

We have resources, environment but most students or even entrepreneurial folks
would _want out of Nepal_. I can't say about others but I won't be leaving, i
see lots of things doable here.

------
pvsnp
So, I'm originally from the same neighborhood (if I may call it that - shit,
the place was just rice fields when we moved in) in Kathmandu and occasionally
a Node.js hacker. It's really nice to see development in this field. Great to
see this on Show HN. I'm gonna buy you guys a beer next time I'm home.

~~~
semicolondev
Sounds great. Let's try to play a match in Online Baghchal. We can have chat
about where to meet for beer ;) Thanks.

------
zeynalov
Please write some explanatory text on your homepage what Nepali Baghchal is
and (maybe) why should I use/play it with one sentence and pic/video. I hear
first time about it and it asks me to register. Everyone would exit.

~~~
teeray
I would second that--video preferably. I prefer to learn board games by
watching other people play them, or have them demonstrated to me.

~~~
semicolondev
You can watch others playing in obaghchal.com

Try joining other Running Games.

------
frenchesfries
Great game! Played against one of the developers. It was interesting to talk
abou their technology stack while we played the game.

~~~
kunj2aan
Interestingly the only favorable review was from an account created 1 minute
before the review was written.

------
birusainju
clickable : <http://obaghchal.com>

------
rgbrgb
Not working for me (Safari).

~~~
semicolondev
Yes its having problems in Safari/Mac altogether. We will check it out on next
update.

